# Mini Indy Race



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Video Flyer*

Here is a video version of the flyer:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

Indy podium









T-Jet SS podium









SK Modified podium


----------

